# New to the forum, showing my setup.



## Ezequiel Bos (Dec 11, 2008)

Hello, My name is Ezequiel, i live in Argentina and i would like to share with you some pictures of my setup, the camera was not so god, i promise i will put better photos.

The plants i have right now are:

C. Becketti 
C. Lingua 
C. Nevilli 
C. Pontederifolia 
C. Spiralis 
C. Walkeri.
C. Wendtii 'Brown' 
C. Wendtii 'Green' 
C. Wendtii 'Tropica' 
C. Willisii Lucens 
Cryptocoryne sp. (¿?)

It is very difficult here on argentina to get crypt's because nobody sends here, but slowly i am getting more species . Sharing the tank with the crypto's are 3 echinodorus that will be moved to another place.

The pictures:


















See you
Ezequiel


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

There are many people that are doing this same thing. Glad you are finding some varieties.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi Ezequiel
Nice setup, keep it up


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Very nice Ezequiel and welcome to the forum.


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Greate Eze, nice setup. I've seen it somewhere 

See you


----------

